# Everything EVIL in you comes out



## Village Idiot

E.V.I.L. - Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens

Since there's not an EVIL specific forum or even product forums for such brands as Olympus and Panasonic, I'll just start this thread here. Use it for everything EVIL. Post photos, rumors, gear, etc. The one thing I ask is if you post photos taken with an EVIL camera, please include at least what camera and lens combo it was taken with, since lenses can be interchanged between certain brands and legacy glass is also a big thing with these cameras.


----------



## Village Idiot

Panasonic E-P3 with 14-42 kit lens





I've since picked up an Oly 45 f/1.8 and a Lumix 20 f/1.7. I'm currently waiting for Amazon to ship my OM-D.


----------



## ecphoto

Village Idiot said:


> E.V.I.L. - Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens
> 
> Since there's not an EVIL specific forum or even product forums for such brands as Olympus and Panasonic, I'll just start this thread here. Use it for everything EVIL. Post photos, rumors, gear, etc. The one thing I ask is if you post photos taken with an EVIL camera, please include at least what camera and lens combo it was taken with, since lenses can be interchanged between certain brands and legacy glass is also a big thing with these cameras.


 
I prefer calling them mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras 
M.I.L.C. for short. It sounds a little less evil lol.

Sent from my mobile


----------



## kundalini

Oly E-P3 with 45mm f/1.8 and EVF2









Also added the large grip.  Makes for much better handeling.








Standard kit lens and the 40-150mm.


----------



## Village Idiot

Hopefully I'll have photos to share after this weekend. Going to a car show at the beach and leaving the 5D MKII at home.

It's a shame that their primes aren't weather sealed to go with the OM-D.


----------



## Overread

Sometimes I wonder if the OMD is more a brag "we can do this" along with a market tester to see if the market will really pay £1K for a camera of its class. I actually hope that it sells well as whilst it is very expensive it also brings to the field the concept of a professional or at least high class smaller camera.


----------



## ann

So far it is an amazing camera. Next weekend I am off for a bit of a trip and have commented to taking the OMD-EM5 and leaving the d700 at home.

I got a pen-1 years ago to use as my point and shoot camera, and was happy, then upgraded to the pen-3 for the same reason, but recently bit the bullet for the OMD-EM5.

On several of the micro 4/3 boards people are starting to post images from this camera and some are fabulous, the ones not so good; let 's just say in the hands of the operator is going to be a huge difference. However, isn't this true about any piece of equipment?


----------



## Derrel

Thom Hogan, well-known author and photography writer has launched a new website devoted exclusively to mirrorless cameras. EVIL is one name; mirrorless interchangeable lens camera is another name for cameras in this class. Same with compact mirrorless interchangeable lens camera. Basically, the defining qualities of cameras of this particular "type" are 1) interchangeable lenses and 2) NO MIRROR. Hence, the name of Thom Hogan's excellent site,
Welcome to sans Mirror | Sans Mirror ? mirrorless, interchangeable lens cameras | Thom Hogan


----------



## Village Idiot

Overread said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the OMD is more a brag "we can do this" along with a market tester to see if the market will really pay £1K for a camera of its class. I actually hope that it sells well as whilst it is very expensive it also brings to the field the concept of a professional or at least high class smaller camera.



The Nex 7 is more expensive. An E-P3 with an electronic viewfinder is nearly the same price and you lose the hotshoe on the E-P3 with the view finder. Not to mention, the OM-D has better dynamic range and ISO performance than the E-P3. I don't see where the price is that outrageous compared to other high end mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras.


----------



## Overread

Ahh I was just comparing the base costs of the bodies rather than with expanding (eg with the electronic viewfinder) - plus I'd totally overlooked the sony offerings (thus not even known that the Nex was on the market). Seeing others jumping in at the £1K price boundary seems that I'm behind the times with concern about mirrorless staying strong in that market.


----------



## usayit

I got my OMD E-M5 a few weeks ago and I still feel the price point is fine.  Its comparable to their Panasonic competitors.  My only complaint... I haven't had time to actually shoot with it.  

that

and Adobe is taking a while to get support for the camera in Lightroom 3.   (I use the DNG converter for the time being)


----------



## usayit

I've decided to keep my E-PL1....too (had a thread with my review a while ago).   So while I don't have anything from the OMD yet... here's a few from the E-PL1 (whatever I happen to u/l online).

E-PL1 + adapted Tamron 90mm (I posted this one before)





E-PL1 + Olympus 9-18mm






E-PL1 + Panasonic 45-200mm






E-PL1 + Olympus 45mm f/1.8 (literally the first photo after opening the box)






E-PL1 + Panasonic 45-200mm






E-PL1 + Panasonic 45-200mm  (Not a good photo but I posted this for a friend to show the detail and craftsmanship of the statue itself.. .amazing achievement of human hands.)






PS> ... Subforum? ...


----------



## Village Idiot

I was thinking about keeping my e-p3 when my OMD arrives as well.


----------



## usayit

Assuming you don't need to sell it to fund the OMD, I vote to keep it.  I came very very close to buying an E-P3... very nice feel and performance.  Since Olympus/Panasonic have a few interesting lenses in the pipeline and the numerous examples of legacy lenses, it might be beneficial to have two cameras with different lenses mounted.   Besides these cameras are pretty compact/lightweight so carrying two occasionally isn't a big concern.   The OMD by the way will feel a bit heavier than your e-P3 but not too much.  

For me... selling the E-PL1 wouldn't net me much and I am still having loads of fun with it.   My wife likes the handling (P&S feel and operation) and the out of camera JPG images.  Probably use it mostly with legacy lenses...   The MFT systems may not be a replacement for a full DSLR system but they sure fit various lifestyles; be it a journalist, casual shooter, diaper/stroller pushin parent.. etc..  Now that there's a nice collection in the system, there seems to be little bit of something for everyone.  

E-PL1 + M42 mount Takumar 135mm






 The ol'G1 though... probably going off to the auction block this weekend but my wife and son have suddenly taken an interest in it.   Oh well.


PS> A few months ago, my son was throwing a hissy fit after a tough day of lots going wrong.  We decided to call it a day and quickly just give up and headed home.  I walked off from the area we were at only to realize I had left my camera bag behind with my M9 and three lenses.  I almost had a heart attack but all is well and the bag was still there.   Yes... the E-PL1 comes along on those occasions... not exactly worry free but I'll survive if lost/broken.


----------



## jolieteddie

Recently bought the Panasonic GF3 as a lightweight traveling companion in place of my 4-yr-old Nikon D60.  I've always liked the design of Panasonic micro 4/3 cameras. Limited budget but still able to get the body, kit 134-42 kit lens, and 45-200 zoom. Just used it a few times so far but the image quality (shooting RAW and processing in LR4) has been better than I expected.  The LCD screen is usable even in sunlight. the controls are different than my D60 (no surprise), but it's easy to shoot in aperture or shutter priority or manual, though its "Auto+" setting can handle a range of lighting situations. Higher ISOs are clean enough for most indoor and low light settings.  Heading off on trip soon and I'll see how it performs as the mainstay on vacation. Very pleased with the camera and lenses and especially the price!


----------



## kundalini

The top 3 reasons I decided on an EVIL camera (Olympus PEN E-P3) were 1) less weight, smaller footprint for my annual pilgrimages to the NC mountains each October and other short trips 2) Be able to enjoy and interact at events without having to constantly worry about all that heavy artillery I was hauling around 3) Having the option to interchange lenses and adapt my existing collection (haven't done that one yet, but on my list). The m4/3 format fit all my requirements with some pretty damn good IQ to boot.

A few from last years trip. I rented the Panasonic 7-14mm lens and had a blast with it.






































A couple of weeks ago I attended our National Meeting in Orlando. I'm not scared to admit that I threw the camera in iAuto and let it rock. Most of these were shot one handed because there was usually a cocktail in the other hand. And most were shot with the kit lens, but I did shoot the 40-150mm and 45mm once in a while. I attached the Black Rapids strap on and there was freedom to mill about inconspicuously.






























































I was about to buy the Nikkor 85mm f/1.4 lens, but I'm having too much fun with the EVIL setup that I don't mind the loss.


----------



## Village Idiot

I'm rocking the E-P3 in Ocean City, MD right now and not regretting it one bit. I've seen many people walking up and down the boardwalk with DSLRs and big lenses when I have a camera with very good IQ and can fit in a pocket. It's definitely not a replacement for paid shoots and other certain work, but it's a replacement for a walk around.


----------



## Village Idiot

Well I got a delivery date on my OM-D from Amazon. Jun 28 - July 30. :\


----------



## Espike

Hey guys, I've been wondering for a while what is the point of EVIL cameras. Do they do things that a DSLR cannot, or are there things a DSLR can do than an EVIL cannot?


----------



## TheBiles

Delete.


----------



## belial

Espike said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I've been wondering for a while what is the point of EVIL cameras. Do they do things that a DSLR cannot, or are there things a DSLR can do than an EVIL cannot?



The idea is for a more compact system that can do a lot of the things a dslr can do. But a dslr still has a few capabilities that evil do not. Many of those relating to the 4/3 sensor being smaller. Bu evil male great compact and street cameras.


----------



## usayit

belial said:


> Espike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I've been wondering for a while what is the point of EVIL cameras. Do they do things that a DSLR cannot, or are there things a DSLR can do than an EVIL cannot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is for a more compact system that can do a lot of the things a dslr can do. But a dslr still has a few capabilities that evil do not. Many of those relating to the 4/3 sensor being smaller. Bu evil male great compact and street cameras.
Click to expand...


Yup....   Most Micro 4 3 shooters do not expect it to be a replacement to a DSLR system (that may change) but more as a compliment.    Not only are the cameras smaller but so are the lenses.  For many, the enjoyment of photography starts from the moment they bag is loaded with equipment.... large, uncomfortable, heavy, bulky, systems that do not fit a person's lifestyle simply doesn't contribute to the enjoyment of the hobby.    I simply enjoy shooting more with smaller cameras with high quality lenses than I did with a case full of high end Canon glass that weighed me down.   

Next time I carry that much weight... I'd better be paid for it.

I can post photos to give you an idea of size but I'm currently at work.


----------



## kundalini

usayit said:


> I can post photos to give you an idea of size but I'm currently at work.


Not trying to steal your thunder usayit, but here's a couple of size comparisons I've taken.

E-P3 with 14-42mm kit lens versus D700 with 24-70mm.






E-P3 with 40-150mm versus D700 with 70-200mm









Front View


----------



## Village Idiot

It's like having a point and shoot with near DSLR quality and the ability to change lenses. I was looking at the Canon GX(X) series for the longest time but always felt I'd be limited by it having a dedicated lens. The Oly PEN let me have a small camera with relatively good image quality (not as good as my FF Canon camera, but still very good) that's small and has high quality lenses. I ride my motorcycle a lot and a PEN with two lenses fits much better than a 5D MKII with two lenses.


----------



## Village Idiot

This is from my trip to Ocean City for the classic car show. This was shot with an Olympus E-P3 using a Lumix 20 f/1.7 lens.


----------



## Village Idiot

And Amazon will finally be shipping my OM-D today.


----------



## Village Idiot

Not ver interesting, but it's from the OM-D 





I think I'm going to do an upcoming portfolio shoot with it.


----------



## Solarflare

From the tests I've seen, the only EVIL camera that can actually compete with DSLRs when it comes to speed is the Sony Alpha Nex 7 - and that one is MORE expensive than the DSLR I actually bought ! 

Granted, less space requirements would be sweet, but I can still manage.


----------



## Village Idiot

Solarflare said:


> From the tests I've seen, the only EVIL camera that can actually compete with DSLRs when it comes to speed is the Sony Alpha Nex 7 - and that one is MORE expensive than the DSLR I actually bought !
> 
> Granted, less space requirements would be sweet, but I can still manage.



What type of speed? The E-P3 and OM-D AF fast and shoot fast. In fact, the OM-D is supposed to be faster than the NEX line.

They have their pros and cons. For instance, the next shoot I'm going to do will have the OM-D and two primes in the same bag as my Dynalite setup and the only additional bag will be my battery. It's IQ can't match my 5D MKII, but I'm not taking a camera bag that weighs over 30lbs in addition to my light bag and battery. Not to mention that trying to fit a 5D MKII in a Crumpler 5MDH with two lenses and a flash on a motorcycle takes up a lot more room than an OM-D with two primes.


----------



## kundalini

QUESTION???

I want to mount my E-P3 to the handlebar of my bycycle to take some video while riding. Anyone have a DIY (read cheap but secure) solutions?


----------



## Overread

RAM Mounting Systems, Inc.

I use some of their brackets to hold my flash - not the cheapest of the cheap, but I found them to be strong enough to easily hold a heavy 580EX2 without it wobbling at all. This product is designed just for what you're after and should give a fairly firm hold over the camera.


----------



## usayit

* rubber tipped heavy duty clamps at the hardware store:

2 in. Spring Clamp-80002 at The Home Depot

* Small tripod ball head

* Bring the tripod head to the hardware store and find an appropriate bolt with matching thread pitch (I used to have it memorized but I forgot).

* Drill hole in the handle

* Bolt lock bolt and lock washers

* Hack saw the bolt length down

* Screw on ball head.

* You may consider a smaller offset hole and machine screw to lock the ball head in place.



I've done similar but usually for flashes or small P&S.  You may need to shop around for a stronger more secure clamp for the larger camera.


----------



## Village Idiot

kundalini said:


> QUESTION???
> 
> I want to mount my E-P3 to the handlebar of my bycycle to take some video while riding. Anyone have a DIY (read cheap but secure) solutions?



I'd personally be more inclined to buy a used GoPro that's small and has a protective case rather than putting an E-P3 on there that's exposed to the elements and other dangers.


----------



## kundalini

Village Idiot said:


> I'd personally be more inclined to buy a used GoPro that's small and has a protective case rather than putting an E-P3 on there that's exposed to the elements and other dangers.


It is most likely to be a one-off anyway.  I don't mountain bike but ride on the Greenway near my house.  I'm trying to convince my partner to start riding and thought a video of a ride might help intice her to the fun.


----------



## usayit

Kinda funny that Cell Phones get a forum but Mirrorless cameras which are comprised multiple photographic equipment manufacturers (Leica, Panasonic, Olympus, Sony, Fuji, Samsung, Pentax) still only get a thread.  Oh well...  

Here are some samples from a recent family trip.   This is the first trip I decided to leave behind (gasp) my primary system (Leica) or my DSLRs (Canon Pentax).   I headed out with the E-PL1 and my new OMD EM5.   Olympus can't seem to get their act together and resolve the battery availability issue for the Olympus OMD EM-5.... so 1 battery was it.


----------



## usayit




----------



## Markw

All of these are great.  And I really AM intrigued by the idea of owning a mirrorless system.  But I still just can't get over how much you DONT look like a photographer holding one. 

Mark


----------



## usayit

Markw said:
			
		

> .  But I still just can't get over how much you DONT look like a photographer holding one.
> Mark



Haha...  But at times it's an advantage.


----------



## Buckster

kundalini said:


> QUESTION???
> 
> I want to mount my E-P3 to the handlebar of my bycycle to take some video while riding. Anyone have a DIY (read cheap but secure) solutions?


Surprised you don't already have a Manfrotto Superclamp ($26 on Amazon) or two somewhere in your gear bag to deal with that.  I love those things, and it should work perfect for mounting the camera to bicycle handlebars (or almost anything else).

Personally, I wouldn't use any kind of a spring clamp for this.  I'd use something a lot more solid-holding that can't possibly vibrate or slip or get bumped off, taking your gear for a ride with it.

 Looking at clamps at Lowe's online, something like this should work: Shop Gampak 1" Rigid Clamp at Lowes.com for the secure clamp, then you just need the bolt/nut and washers to mount the camera to it.  I'd probably line the clamp with a piece of rubber glued into it as well, to help prevent it from slipping/spinning on the handlebars, even though it will be tightened down.  Total DIY solution cost: about $2 bucks.


----------



## kundalini

Buckster said:


> Surprised you don't already have a Manfrotto Superclamp ($26 on Amazon) or two somewhere in your gear bag to deal with that. I love those things, and it should work perfect for mounting the camera to bicycle handlebars (or almost anything else).









I do, I do, but numbnuts here didn't think about that.  I just gave it a dry run and I do believe you are most correct, sir.  Cheers.   :thumbsup:


----------



## usayit

Keeping this thread going...
















All shot with an Olympus OMD E-M5.  Recent shots are presented B&W because I just purchased a new toy... Nik Software Complete and SilverFX brought some fun back into shooting black and white.


----------



## Seefutlung

OM-D w/ Pany 100-300 and 45-200 - Youth Soccer:


#1






#2






#3






#4






While I think I did okay, the camera, when compared to a dSLR, was not in the same league regarding C-AF. The C-AF on the Oly simply does not work, the images were shot with S-AF and the operator pumping the focus button. The EVF sucked when compared to a dSLR optical. but if one continued to follow the action with both eyes open, using the right when the EVF refreshed, and the left between refreshes, one could manage.  This was five year olds, dunno if I could shoot something faster like seven year olds with the OM-D.


The more I work with the OM-D, the easier it is to get the shots I want.  Hopefully I'm only an update or two away from a viable C-AF.


The DOF, as expected, is much more distracting due to lack of fast long lenses, multiplied by the small sensor, than my usual working dSLR's.


Gary


----------



## Village Idiot

My new toy. I found it sitting on a used shelf at a local camera store for pretty cheap.






I'm now looking at OM-1n's on ebay.


----------



## Jaemie

Seefutlung said:


> OM-D w/ Pany 100-300 and 45-200 - Youth Soccer:
> 
> #1
> #2
> #3
> #4
> 
> While I think I did okay, the camera, when compared to a dSLR, was not in the same league regarding C-AF. The C-AF on the Oly simply does not work, the images were shot with S-AF and the operator pumping the focus button. The EVF sucked when compared to a dSLR optical. but if one continued to follow the action with both eyes open, using the right when the EVF refreshed, and the left between refreshes, one could manage.  This was five year olds, dunno if I could shoot something faster like seven year olds with the OM-D.
> 
> 
> The more I work with the OM-D, the easier it is to get the shots I want.  Hopefully I'm only an update or two away from a viable C-AF.
> 
> 
> The DOF, as expected, is much more distracting due to lack of fast long lenses, multiplied by the small sensor, than my usual working dSLR's.
> 
> 
> Gary



I love #1, but they are all very nice! Thanks for the very helpful information, too. :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini

*Question to the OM-D shooters out there.....

*Have any of you bought the two-stage grip for the body yet?  If so, care to give your thoughts?

I went to my local shop the other week and they had them in the box without, but one of the staff members had their own with the grip.  I felt the same way when I first slapped on a grip on my Nikon bodies.  Damn good feeling.  One down down side that I can see is the compromise with increasing the footprint.  If it is an easy on/off without having to do a lot of mucking about would be a bonus.


----------



## usayit

kundalini said:


> *Question to the OM-D shooters out there.....
> 
> *Have any of you bought the two-stage grip for the body yet?  If so, care to give your thoughts?
> 
> I went to my local shop the other week and they had them in the box without, but one of the staff members had their own with the grip.  I felt the same way when I first slapped on a grip on my Nikon bodies.  Damn good feeling.  One down down side that I can see is the compromise with increasing the footprint.  If it is an easy on/off without having to do a lot of mucking about would be a bonus.



I did.... I was on the fence with the decision for quite a long time.  

Pros:
* Well built.
* Comfortable.. especially with larger lenses like the 100-300mm or larger adapted lenses.
* Designed well.  Shutter and Dials on both the grip and vertical battery grip are well placed.
* Grip by itself (without the vertical battery grip) actually doesn't increase the foot print too much.
* Weather-sealed just like the rest of the body
* With 1 battery in the camera and 1 battery in the vertical battery grip == Lots of shooting time.   By default it drains the battery grip battery first then the one in the camera.  I have 3 batteries and treat the one in the camera as a backup.   Swapping the battery in the grip is very very quick and easy.
* Extra buttons to assign functions.
* Switch to disable the vertical grip shutter.
* Just like old school grips... the two pieces use the tripod screw mount so you gotta twist a knob.  I didn't find it a problem.
* With just the grip attached, I didn't find the camera much bulkier.   Added weight is slight.   Camera is noticeably bulkier with both sections attached as you might expect.

Cons:
* Price.  Seems a bit expensive which  is why it took a while for me to decide
* You have to unscrew and remove the grip to access the battery compartment on the camera itself.   Its different from other camera designs in which both batteries reside in two compartments built into the grip.   I figure it probably wasn't designed that way due to size
* Did I say Price?


PS> Subforum Please...?


----------



## usayit




----------



## kundalini

Good stuff usayit, keep 'em comin'.  The images I've seen from the OMD here and at mu-43 are impressive.  

I'll be in the NC mountains in about 3 weeks for my annual Fall Foliage Tour.  I have been suffering from 2 herniated lumbar discs lately, so the Nikon gear is definitely staying at home.  I'm thinking of renting the OMD along with the 12mm and the new 75mm lenses.  A 10 day rental will run me about $250 for all three.  This will give me a good head-to-head comparison with the EP3 to see if an ugrade is in the making.


----------



## usayit

Sounds like fun!!!   I would be interested in hearing your opinions between the ep3 and omd.   I was coming from a modest epl1 and g1 so the improvements observed are huge.


----------



## Village Idiot

usayit said:


> Sounds like fun!!!   I would be interested in hearing your opinions between the ep3 and omd.   I was coming from a modest epl1 and g1 so the improvements observed are huge.



I made the EP-3 to OM-D jump and the noise performance alone was worth it. 

I'll have some photos to post in the next couple of days.

I also purchased a PW MiniTT1 to use with both my cameras. It's a lot smaller than the PII and fits nicely on top of the OM-D. Can't wait to test it out in the future.


----------



## kundalini

usayit said:


> Sounds like fun!!! I would be interested in hearing your opinions between the ep3 and omd. I was coming from a modest epl1 and g1 so the improvements observed are huge.


I placed the order today so I can give my thoughts in a few weeks. I leave Friday-week for 10 days and then it takes me a while to slug through the editing process. I may some slight adjustments on the order.

Oly OMD E-M5 body
2 Stage Grip (why not?)
Panny 12-35mm f/2.8 (in lieu of the 12mm f/2.0)
Oly 75mm f/1.8

That knocks a three hundred dollar bill on the head. B&H's price for the same gear new is $3297 + S&H.


----------



## usayit

Congrats... I myself are debating over the 12-35mm


I traditionally shoot primes but i already have a bunch that are in constant use with another system.  The accumulation of primes for both systems feels a bit bloated and a higher end zoom is occasionally missed.  Unfortunately, selling all three micro 4 3 lenses doesn't equate to the cost and i am concerned hat i wont be happy with the final result.     This a good predicament to be in..  


PS mods subforum?


----------



## Village Idiot

Hey guys, if you want a mirrorless camera sub forum, voice your opinion here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...5215-mirrorless-camera-forum.html#post2762864


----------



## gsgary

What about a Leica forum


----------



## Village Idiot

gsgary said:


> What about a Leica forum



Liecas are Mirrorless.


----------



## Overread

Guys - have a check where the thread is now


----------



## kundalini

Overread said:


> Guys - have a check where the thread is now



Sah-Wheet!!

Cheers to the team that put this together.


----------



## usayit

Sweet!   many thanks to the TPF gods.


----------



## BrianV

gsgary said:


> What about a Leica forum



DPREVIEW and some other forums put Leica in as "Mirrorless". Good enough for me.

I see some familiar RFF Avatars here.

So, who has used a Jupiter-3 on an M Monochrom yet...


----------

